# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool update: Samsung (Unlock/Cert/ScreenLock/Etc..) & New LG models

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool update: v 9.86.1551 13/04/2016*   *New Samsung features *  *Added (Really Working Solution): Read/Write Cert Method And Custom Root* For New Security Spreadtrum Models* Samsung Galaxy J3 2016 - SM-J320FSamsung Galaxy J3 2016 - SM-J320FN*Samsung Galaxy J3 2016 - SM-J320G <- World First: Direct Unlock & Read Codes* Samsung Galaxy J3 2016 - SM-J320MSamsung Galaxy J1 Ace - SM-J111FSamsung Galaxy J1 Ace - SM-J111MSamsung Galaxy J1 Nxt - SM-J105F*Samsung Galaxy J1 Nxt - SM-J105Y <-* *World First: Direct Unlock & Read Codes *    *Added: Custom Root* To Android 6.0.1 Models* Samsung Galaxy S6 - SM-G920W8Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge - SM-G925W8    *Added: Reset Screen Lock (Custom Root* Based)*  SM-G930F, SM-G930K, SM-G930S, SM-G930W8SM-G935F, SM-G935K, SM-G935L, SM-G935S, SM-G935W8SM-G9287C, SM-G9287SM-G928C, SM-G928F, SM-G928G, SM-G928I, SM-G928L, SM-G928S, SM-G928W8SM-G920F, SM-G920I, SM-G920W8SM-G925F, SM-G925I, SM-G925K, SM-G925S, SM-G925W8SM-N9208SM-N920C, SM-N920G, SM-N920I, SM-N920W8SM-A310F, SM-A310MSM-A510F, SM-A510M, SM-A510YSM-A710F, SM-A710M, SM-A710YSM-J320M, SM-J320FN, SM-J320FSM-J105FSM-J111F, SM-J111MSM-G903F, SM-G903WSM-J200F, SM-J200GSM-T677   _(*) Prepared Boot Image Based Permanent Root (Knox Will Be Tripped)__._*  
New LG features*   *Added: Direct Unlcok, IMEI Repair, Read info*  LG Optimus L1 II (LG-E410B)LG Optimus L2 II Dual (LG-E435G)LG Optimus L2 II Dual (LG-E435K)LG Optimus L5 (LG-E610V)LG Optimus L7 II (LG-P713)LG Optimus L7 II Dual (LG-P715)

----------

